# Watches for kids: analog or digital?



## Literate (Jan 4, 2006)

My older daughter can tell time. My younger daughter loves accessories. Thus, I think I'm getting them watches for Christmas. But I can't decide which kind. I'm leaning analog for dd1 and digital for dd2, but haven't made up my mind for sure.

Also, any recommendations on brands or specific styles that hold up well? They are not very princessy girls. I'd prefer non-character watches for sure.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

I think I've seen some that are both digital and analog, which seems like it might be good for kids. Otherwise, I'm no help.

Catherine


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

DS, 7, just got an analog, Timex, glow in the dark watch. He loves it, and can tell time. I am not a fan of digital watches.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a fan of digital watches here either. I also love the Timex kids watches.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

We just got ds an analog watch. He can't tell time yet but I think it's better for kids to start telling time this way. Maybe that is old fashioned but I remember friends when I was younger not being able to tell time on a regular clock because they had only learned digital.


----------



## OboePlayerMom (May 23, 2005)

I would recommend analog for both. I like the kids' Timex watches, too. My kids love to run to the closet and push the indiglo button! Believe it or not, we've had students in the middle school where I teach not be able to read analog time. One parent even complained to the French teacher that it wasn't fair that they had to learn to read a clock in French because he had never learned to read a clock.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

As someone who teaches 15 and 16 year olds who can't read an analog watch, I'm a big fan of teaching kids to tell time with analog. Provide them with digital, and that's all they'll use.

I got my 4 year old an analog watch for her weaning present, and while she can't read the time exactly, she's starting to be able to make sense of the patterns.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think there's anything 'evil' about digital watches, but given that so much is still done with analog, they should learn to read it to be literate. Analog watches are slowly becoming obsolete in the mainstream (yes, yes...most of the expensive watches are still analog), esp. with cel phones being used for time (I use mine; stopped wearing a watch years ago). But, until they go the way of the cassette tape, we still have them in our home. We have a big analog Ikea bedroom clock and one in our kitchen.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Analog. Timex really does take a licking and keeps on ticking.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Definitely analog. Reading them is a skill they need to learn. And yep, Timex.


----------



## Literate (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, I thought there would be a more even split!

I should have mentioned that dd2 has apraxia and is probably dyslexic and certainly doesn't know all her numbers yet. I think having her read the numbers on a digital watch would be great number recognition practice at this stage. Analog would definitely be too hard for her for at least another year.

Does that sway anyone?


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Would she be disappointed if her watch didn't look like her older sister's? Personally, I think analog watches look more like "real" watches, so I'd lean more towards getting even your younger DD an analog one. Also, I'm not sure that getting a digital watch would be better for someone who is probably dyslexic--seems like it would be frustrating without helping the dyslexia, but truthful I know nothing about that.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

i am mean--make 'em learn analog!







maybe you can find a watch that shows both?

i dunno about the quality, but the smithsonian kids catalog has some really nice kids' watches--all artsy and colorful


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Analog for both.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jewelsJZ* 
We just got ds an analog watch. He can't tell time yet but I think it's better for kids to start telling time this way. Maybe that is old fashioned but I remember friends when I was younger not being able to tell time on a regular clock because they had only learned digital.

OMG, I am so old. Thanks.

I'm getting DS an analog clock for Christmas. He is 5 and just learning time. Plus, all the digital ones here use the 24 hour clock, so saying 17:53 is 5:53 is really confusing to him.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

My older two both requested watches when they were around 4 (dd was a little older - 4 1/2?). Since it's their watch, I always give my kids the option. Both chose analog. I will say that neither wears them often.


----------



## texmama (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm with everyone else - love the Timex analog watches. Do a search for "timex teaching watch" on amazon.

Here's one: http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Teacher-...9539562&sr=8-2

Or this one is even better (no "past" and "till", which I think would be confusing) http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Hearts-B...9539748&sr=1-9


----------



## Literate (Jan 4, 2006)

I went with 2 of the purple (one flower, one ladybug) analog Indiglo Timex watches. In case anyone wanted to know!







Thanks, all!


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

If they can tell time on an analog, I would get analog. DD has a Timex Indiglo kids' watch with an elastic band and a butterfly for the second hand. It's really cute. We got it on Amazon.


----------



## clipfish (Mar 19, 2008)

The mom in me says analog, but my DS picked out a digital watch when he was 5---even when bribed with the cool analog lego watch---and it is his pride and joy.

He's a kid who likes exactness, and the digital format fulfills that.  He's learning to tell time at school, and I'm not concerned at all that he will figure out how to do it.

He has this watch, which seems to hold up really nicely and is very easy to take on and off.
http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Ironkids.../dp/B000B4ZXXY


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

We also do analog with our DSs. One reason is that people still say things like "quarter to two" or "half past six" and the concept of a quarter or half of an hour for learners is easier to understand, IME, on an analog clock than on a digital clock. But we are visual-spatial learners in this family, so I am biased toward the visual way time is displayed on an analog clock.

ETA: We also have Timex Indiglo kids watches here...


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

My grandpa bought my brother an analog watch when he was six and told me then that when I turned six he would get me one too. I was so thrilled when I got that watch! I remember learning to tell time, and I remember it was hard at first, but got easier. I'm so glad that he felt strongly about little kids learning to tell time on an analog face.
I'll be doing the same for my daughter ... I can't wait!


----------



## Hiliblaw455 (Mar 3, 2021)

It's looking so cool when kids wear the watches. I have bought a lot of watches for my kids last week. Yesterday I bought this Casio Pro Trek watch for my Child Ahana. It's looking so pretty in her hand. I am looking for more watches if anyone is having knowledge of kids' watches then please let me know.


----------

